# RAF High Ercall, Shropshire - November 2015



## Goldie87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Construction of the airfield began in 1938, it was partly complete by 1940, though work on the airfield buildings continued into 1941. From 1940 the airfield was operated by Maintenance Command, particularly by 29 Maintenance Unit. Civilians from the Ministry of Aircraft Production were also worked at the base. From 1941-1942 the airfield was taken over by Fighter Command, and it was used by 68, 255 and 257 Squadrons, also 1456 Flight. These were mainly night fighter units. From 1942 the base was also used by the United States Army 8th Air Force's 309 Fighter Squadron. The role of the site changed in 1943 to training: it was used mainly by 60 Operational Training Unit for this purpose.

Between the 1960s and 1990s, the Site was the Multi-Occupational Training and Education Centre (MOTEC) which provided training for workers including HGV drivers and mechanics. In 2004 the site was sold to Angel Group, who planned to house asylum seekers there. After local opposition these plans came to nothing, and eventually the site was sold again in 2004. The accomodation blocks were partly stripped in the summer of this year, however work seems to have ground to a halt for some reason.


----------



## MikeRace (Nov 27, 2015)

I would have been tempted to hop on the scooter 

Nice pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2015)

What a beauty! Never seen this one before and it looks ace! 
Fantastic photography too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 27, 2015)

Fantastic stuff! loving the pool table shot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 27, 2015)

Very nice indeed!The hanger looks in remarkable condition,great shots.


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2015)

I enjoyed looking Goldie, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 27, 2015)

Can't believe there's a full set of balls for pool there! Did you have a game? Awesome photos


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like a great place to have a look around, and you got some really nice photos too Goldie87


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow looks great i really like the look of this places one of my faves for a little while great photos aswell


----------

